# 7-8 days po, pulling pain right ovary, af or preg??



## Fluffyangel

Hi all, and firstly fairy baby dust to you all!:baby:

I had unprotected sex the 26th of July, body was screaming for sex lol and sperm, next days had an ache on ovary, I think it could have been the egg being released. Had couple, twice in day, of tiniest points last Wednesday and lump in throat, like swollen thyroid. 
Been tired like crazy, sleeping so much, still having small eyes, and feeling bit drowsy. My tummy is huge...

Yesterday, I was starting to try to think my period will come, but then I started having pain in my right side, like pulling, and that stayed all night, it comes and goes. I also been tossing and turning like crazy while asleep, and used the whole bed! :sleep:

So what do you all think? I want to try to not be so positive as I don't want to be disappointed, but it's hard with symptoms always coming up! My af should be due between the 7-9 August..

Please adivse me on what to do, or what it is...:cry::shrug:


----------



## Lonkel

Hi Fluffyangel,

I'm also 7/8dpo and I have a slight pain on my right side. I am very bloated and was very emotional Saturday evening ( watching the Olympic opening ceremony had me in little tears). I did a first response pregnancy test last night and it was negative -obviously, and now I'm feeling a bit down as it is supposed to be SO sensitive. I guess there is definately still a chance.
I feel as if I am getting my period which is only around the 10th of August. I guess we can only stay positive and try to focus on something else. Lots of luck to you.x


----------



## Fluffyangel

Hello there waiting buddy :) yes still too early, I am tempted to try tomorrow, as it will be 5 days before period, but maybe I should wait..felt a little queezy only for 5-10 mins this morning. 
What other symptoms are you having? Been having small headaches daily as well, and suddenly tired after eating, like babies lol

The waiting is agony isn't it?

Good luck to you too, fx we will be BFp together :)


----------



## Momma_Love170

Lonkel said:


> Hi Fluffyangel,
> 
> I'm also 7/8dpo and I have a slight pain on my right side. I am very bloated and was very emotional Saturday evening ( watching the Olympic opening ceremony had me in little tears). I did a first response pregnancy test last night and it was negative -obviously, and now I'm feeling a bit down as it is supposed to be SO sensitive. I guess there is definately still a chance.
> I feel as if I am getting my period which is only around the 10th of August. I guess we can only stay positive and try to focus on something else. Lots of luck to you.x

Hi ladies
@ Lonkel my AF is suppose to come on Aug 10 urggggggg, I had 2 IUI and just finished my blood work on this past thur which was 28.3 so I m praying that everything went well. Not knowing what's going on inside me is driving me nuts. I have to wait to the 9 of Aug to take more blood work to see if I am pregnant . I wish you ladies all a baby bump.....the waiting is killing me down but not out.


----------



## Fluffyangel

Hiya girls, still wondering...went toilet and found my panties soaked with clear liquid, not smelly nor pee, just clear, is this another sign?


----------



## Momma_Love170

Fluffyangel said:


> Hiya girls, still wondering...went toilet and found my panties soaked with clear liquid, not smelly nor pee, just clear, is this another sign?

TMI TMI Fluffyangel but on a serious not sure what that means


----------



## Fluffyangel

Hiya again, sorry for tmi lol but if we dont ask, how do we find out?

Fr the past 2days, I have had creamy discharge actually staining my underwears, quite some of it, also my temp is still high, and needing to sleep. I done a poas this morning but as I would have thought, it came back negative. I am still 5 days before af. Does it seem like I am to you?

And good luck to us all fx


----------



## Fluffyangel

Lonkel said:


> Hi Fluffyangel,
> 
> I'm also 7/8dpo and I have a slight pain on my right side. I am very bloated and was very emotional Saturday evening ( watching the Olympic opening ceremony had me in little tears). I did a first response pregnancy test last night and it was negative -obviously, and now I'm feeling a bit down as it is supposed to be SO sensitive. I guess there is definately still a chance.
> I feel as if I am getting my period which is only around the 10th of August. I guess we can only stay positive and try to focus on something else. Lots of luck to you.x

Hi, keeping yourself busy still? I tried like you, a test this morning, and it was bfn, but still early days... Let me know how you get on :)


----------



## Momma_Love170

Fluffyangel said:


> Hiya again, sorry for tmi lol but if we dont ask, how do we find out?
> 
> Fr the past 2days, I have had creamy discharge actually staining my underwears, quite some of it, also my temp is still high, and needing to sleep. I done a poas this morning but as I would have thought, it came back negative. I am still 5 days before af. Does it seem like I am to you?
> 
> And good luck to us all fx

*
Fluffyangel I was just joking was you able to find out the reason for the discharge.:kiss*:


----------



## Nickersss

7-8(I may be as far as 9 dpo judging on the O pains I felt, but ff has dotted cross hairs on the 29th(sunday)so I don't know exactly) dpo today, Temps are still above coverline, had orangish spotting yesterday(2 separate trips to the bathroom I had spotting, then it went away for the 3rd trip, came back for the 4th time going pee and hasn't been back since) A little light cramping, kinda dull like cramping. Felt slightly nauseous last night before bed. I hate waiting. :witch: isn't due until around the 13th.

:dust: to us all!


----------



## Fluffyangel

Momma_Love170 said:


> Fluffyangel said:
> 
> 
> Hiya again, sorry for tmi lol but if we dont ask, how do we find out?
> 
> Fr the past 2days, I have had creamy discharge actually staining my underwears, quite some of it, also my temp is still high, and needing to sleep. I done a poas this morning but as I would have thought, it came back negative. I am still 5 days before af. Does it seem like I am to you?
> 
> And good luck to us all fx
> 
> *
> Fluffyangel I was just joking was you able to find out the reason for the discharge.:kiss*:Click to expand...

Hello :flower:

Well now I have been having..(tmi..) 1 bit of snotty elastic discharge on tissue, not much, but enough for me to stare in amazement and play with it to see how elastic it was LOL :happydance:

Done a test this morning too but came back negative. Started being disappointed but i got excited again!

Also had some weird short cramp in tummy with backache, felt like contraction/af like beginning of labour! So I think I might be good this month?

And you, how is it going??

Baby :dust: to all


----------



## divineparadis

I am 6dpo and having the same pulling feeling in my lower right pelvic area. Very strange feeling. I think its too early to test so I will wait it out. Will test with internet cheapies on 12th August as AF is due on 12th August. I won't test if I see signs of AF (brown discharge).

The wait is very agonizing and I am trying my best not to symptom spot, but failed of course! LOL


----------



## Momma_Love170

Fluffyangel said:


> Momma_Love170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffyangel said:
> 
> 
> Hiya again, sorry for tmi lol but if we dont ask, how do we find out?
> 
> Fr the past 2days, I have had creamy discharge actually staining my underwears, quite some of it, also my temp is still high, and needing to sleep. I done a poas this morning but as I would have thought, it came back negative. I am still 5 days before af. Does it seem like I am to you?
> 
> And good luck to us all fx
> 
> *
> Fluffyangel I was just joking was you able to find out the reason for the discharge.:kiss*:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello :flower:
> 
> Well now I have been having..(tmi..) 1 bit of snotty elastic discharge on tissue, not much, but enough for me to stare in amazement and play with it to see how elastic it was LOL :happydance:
> 
> Done a test this morning too but came back negative. Started being disappointed but i got excited again!
> 
> Also had some weird short cramp in tummy with backache, felt like contraction/af like beginning of labour! So I think I might be good this month?
> 
> And you, how is it going??
> 
> Baby :dust: to allClick to expand...



And I thought the first one was bad lol, I'm going through the same symptoms as well excluding the sticky discharge, mine is a more creamy than sticky (yuck I know lol) . My HCG test is thursday right know I am so cranky and very moody crying at everything. :cry::cry::growlmad::growlmad::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Fluffyangel

Momma_Love170 said:


> Fluffyangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momma_Love170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluffyangel said:
> 
> 
> Hiya again, sorry for tmi lol but if we dont ask, how do we find out?
> 
> Fr the past 2days, I have had creamy discharge actually staining my underwears, quite some of it, also my temp is still high, and needing to sleep. I done a poas this morning but as I would have thought, it came back negative. I am still 5 days before af. Does it seem like I am to you?
> 
> And good luck to us all fx
> 
> *
> Fluffyangel I was just joking was you able to find out the reason for the discharge.:kiss*:Click to expand...
> 
> Hello :flower:
> 
> Well now I have been having..(tmi..) 1 bit of snotty elastic discharge on tissue, not much, but enough for me to stare in amazement and play with it to see how elastic it was LOL :happydance:
> 
> Done a test this morning too but came back negative. Started being disappointed but i got excited again!
> 
> Also had some weird short cramp in tummy with backache, felt like contraction/af like beginning of labour! So I think I might be good this month?
> 
> And you, how is it going??
> 
> Baby :dust: to allClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought the first one was bad lol, I'm going through the same symptoms as well excluding the sticky discharge, mine is a more creamy than sticky (yuck I know lol) . My HCG test is thursday right know I am so cranky and very moody crying at everything. :cry::cry::growlmad::growlmad::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...


Lol I feel the same but try not to cry ahaha

I got the whity bit too for few days, then now clear like egg yolk! Weird...

So tired today, I slept 2 hours straight without even moving lol, and people are telling how tired I look.. When are you testing, Thursday?

Gl to you and all fx


----------



## Fluffyangel

By the way, I also had like period cramping for about 15 minutes today, so strange, same time and length as yesterday! Then gone! Did you get any of those??


----------



## lilyV

Fluffyangel said:


> By the way, I also had like period cramping for about 15 minutes today, so strange, same time and length as yesterday! Then gone! Did you get any of those??

yeah, I get those. They usually happen in the evening around 5pm or something like that. I notice they're gone by 9pm.


----------



## Momma_Love170

urggggg, going crazy two more days until the bloodwork. I am so moody, crying and cranky, and right now I am not feeling my husband . What am Im to do I freaking miserable here.


----------



## Ready4BabyOne

I am now 11dpo and I am still getting some of that cramping, but, oh man, do I know what you are talking about! at about 6-7dpo I was getting these jabbing pains right around where I would guess my right ovary is. Hopefully it means you will have your BFP soon!

I should mention, because I was feeling the same things, I did ALOT of research. A fair number of women were reporting symptoms like this before finding out they were pregnant. Several went to the MD though and said they were diagnosed with a small cyst but that their MD didn't find any reason to be concerned. Just so you know to watch it :) but it really sounds promising!

Baby dust and luck to you!


----------



## Fluffyangel

Momma_Love170 said:


> urggggg, going crazy two more days until the bloodwork. I am so moody, crying and cranky, and right now I am not feeling my husband . What am Im to do I freaking miserable here.

i know what you mean, i lash out at hubby sometimes lol, and havent wanted to have sex either, weird for me lol :wacko:
but dont worry, hang on, and u ll be able to test very soon!! Let us know hwat you get, and when!! Good luck!!

baby :dust: to all of us!! :kiss:


----------



## Fluffyangel

Ready4BabyOne said:


> I am now 11dpo and I am still getting some of that cramping, but, oh man, do I know what you are talking about! at about 6-7dpo I was getting these jabbing pains right around where I would guess my right ovary is. Hopefully it means you will have your BFP soon!
> 
> I should mention, because I was feeling the same things, I did ALOT of research. A fair number of women were reporting symptoms like this before finding out they were pregnant. Several went to the MD though and said they were diagnosed with a small cyst but that their MD didn't find any reason to be concerned. Just so you know to watch it :) but it really sounds promising!
> 
> Baby dust and luck to you!


thanks for that! yeah, it is the same, i guess we will all have a bfp!! Let us know when you're testing!! I will be testing tomorrow the 8th (my bday lol, wouldnt it be so cool to get a big fat positive??)

good luck all xxxxx

:kiss::sleep::cloud9:


----------



## Ready4BabyOne

Fluffy, I tested this morning and got an obvious BFP!! Hope you get the same! Keep us updated!


----------



## Fluffyangel

Hiya congratulations!! Wonderful news! How many days are you, and what did you use?

I used clearblue digital this morning and was a bfn :(

I think am 12dpo, you?

Xx


----------



## MileyMamma

I had that pain and still am and im 12 weeks so it could be positive news for you :) fingers crossed xx


----------



## Ready4BabyOne

Fluffyangel said:


> Hiya congratulations!! Wonderful news! How many days are you, and what did you use?
> 
> I used clearblue digital this morning and was a bfn :(
> 
> I think am 12dpo, you?
> 
> Xx

Thank you! I am 13 dpo today. I took a Wondfo at 9 and 11 dpo with faint positives (though 11 dpo was a bit darker than 9 dpo) and yesterday I took a FRER just to be really sure and got a bfp. I would recommend the FRER if you haven't missed af yet.

I am sorry, hun that you didn't get your birthday bfp today. :cry: Try to enjoy your day and keep hope! Wishing you lots of luck!


----------

